# Design Dekor für Motorad



## Flopp (21. Januar 2005)

Hallo ich bin gerade dabei ein Dekor für Mein motorad zu erstllen aber so wirklich was auf die reihe bekomm ich da nich mag mir nich einer helfen ich kann euch ja mal die bilder schicken villeicht hab ihr ja paar gut ideen?


----------



## Stygies VIII (21. Januar 2005)

Dann lass' die Bilder mal rüberwachsen... ein Design für eine vollverkleidete Maschine zu entwerfen, während du ein Naked Bike hast, ist eher bescheuert .


----------



## Flopp (21. Januar 2005)

allles klar kann ich dir hier hochladen oder soll ich sie dir per mail schicken?


----------



## Flopp (21. Januar 2005)

also das prob is ich die nich hier hochladen weil ein bild nüzt euch nix ert mal müsst ihr ja das mototorad geammt sehen usw Soll ich dir es per mail schicken


----------

